# Solid walnut and wrought iron table



## racfurniture (Dec 28, 2010)

I was commissioned to make this table for a client..was a great build and posted more on my blog for anyone who wants to read about it.. thanks for looking..



http://randallalanfurniture.squarespace.com/blog/2012/2/14/solid-walnut-and-wrought-iron-table.html


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's really beautiful! I love the design. :thumbsup:

How did you finish the top, and how did you protect the iron?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out very nice. I like the look of wood and wrought iron. The finish is impeccable. Nice work.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks great i bet its a little on the heavy side.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

That's a real Beauty for sure Randall :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

oooooohw! very nice! What is the method of attachment of the table ends to allow for movement? 

Bret


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Outstanding really Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful and a very nice design!


----------



## racfurniture (Dec 28, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> oooooohw! very nice! What is the method of attachment of the table ends to allow for movement?
> 
> Bret


I used mortise and tenons.. but only added a dab of glue in the middle boards tenon.. all 5 of the ebony plugs go thru the breadboard end and the thru the tenons and out the other side.. the holes in the tenons are elongated to allow for expansion and contraction. worked very well and it's very secure


----------



## racfurniture (Dec 28, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> That's really beautiful! I love the design. :thumbsup:
> 
> How did you finish the top, and how did you protect the iron?


I used a post cat. conversion varnish and rubbed it out..

the wrought iron was dipped to antique it and sealed


----------



## racfurniture (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses everyone..I really appreciate it..I had a lot of fun making this table..I want to make a 2nd table and use wood instead of wrought iron to see how it looks..will keep you posted..


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fantastic work. I can only hope to do work half that good some day.


----------

